# Juncus repens



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

It gets as big as you let it get. It is all dependent on trimming. It will keep on growing and growing.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

It is a weed and takes trimming well, it will grow to the surface pretty fast, its growth properties reminds me of Potamogeton gayi.
Easy plant to grow, not a good foreground plant in a highlight tank, can be invasive, grows to fast, but if kept trimmed very frequently will form a nice bush, but that is a lot of work keeping it that way, actually it is to much work... :hihi: 

As with any plant in the right setting, it grows much slower in lower light.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Wolf SnS me some Juncus repens a while back that's doing great. what I do is every time a leaf node grows higher than I'd like, I simply push it down into my substrate and make the plants spread into new territory or down to the same area just denser. so if you leave it alone, it can grow as a mid to back-ground plant. if you manipulate it every Month as I suggest, it can appear like a fore to mid-ground plant, but I suppose that's true of any slow growing stem.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 22, 2021)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> It is a weed and takes trimming well, it will grow to the surface pretty fast, its growth properties reminds me of Potamogeton gayi.
> Easy plant to grow, not a good foreground plant in a highlight tank, can be invasive, grows to fast, but if kept trimmed very frequently will form a nice bush, but that is a lot of work keeping it that way, actually it is to much work... :hihi:
> 
> As with any plant in the right setting, it grows much slower in lower light.


Hello, can you recommend a plant (max height 10cm) suitable for background in a betta tank please? Thanks


----------

